# Coffee #1 (Bristol)



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Most Friday afternoons I stop off in Coffee #1 in Clifton Village for a flat white with my mate from Uni.

This place never fails to produce lovely coffee - i'm not too sure how large the chain of shops is but I know there is one on the Gloucester Road in Bristol as well as a new cafe opened in Fishponds (Bristol).

I visited the newly-opened Fishponds coffee #1 on Sunday afternoon and I was taken aback, definitely the best place in Fishponds to go for coffee (not hard really!). Interior is rustic looking but all brand new inside. Had 2 flat whites back to back and they were great, prices were £2.15 for a flat white so about the going rate for Bristol.


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

pretty big local chain, 30 sites, owned by Brains the brewers from cardiff. Coffee is a custom. blend supplied by clifton coffee.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

bad memories of Clifton village, got my company car towed there. great place thou'. where a bouts in the 'ponds. Might nip in there after Ikea.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

One in Gloucester on Northgate street now too.

Havent been in there yet though.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

been enjoying them for years...... recently bought by Brains, hence the recent explosion of new shops....


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy with Coffee #1 in Gloucester. There is one girl there who doesn't tamp hard enough but overall very good.


----------

